# Sanguine Distortion



## Dice1012 (Apr 16, 2019)

Another great pedal. Went together with no problems.


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Apr 17, 2019)

Nice job. Question for you; the LED for engage/disengage has the square hole getting positive. Is it the same for the clipping LED's? I built 2 and I'm getting the oscillating squeal from hell. Thanks.


----------



## Robert (Apr 17, 2019)

geekmacdaddy said:


> Nice job. Question for you; the LED for engage/disengage has the square hole getting positive. Is it the same for the clipping LED's? I built 2 and I'm getting the oscillating squeal from hell. Thanks.



See this post about LED polarity:  https://forum.pedalpcb.com/threads/led-polarity.5/ 
This applies to all LEDs, whether they are indicator, clipping, or LFO components.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Apr 29, 2019)

Since the clipping LEDs are back-to-back, it doesn't matter if they are installed backwards, as long as they are both backwards.  In any case, that would not cause oscillation.  Look for bad solder joints.  When I do troubleshooting, I always start with a close-up visual inspection.  It's usually the quickest way to find the problem.  If one or more of the bypass caps are not connected, that would cause oscillation.  Check C2, C4, C7 & C8.  Looks like you kept the input & output wires away from each other, that's good.  If you short the input to ground, does that stop the oscillation?  Does turning any of the knobs change the oscillation pitch?  Good luck!


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Apr 29, 2019)

I got it, thanks. Stupid me had the jacks wired in reverse.


----------

